# soda still free?



## Jim (Mar 5, 2016)

Are the sodas/soft drinks still free with meals in the dining car for sleeper passengers? I haven't done an Amtrak trip in 2 years, and I recall that they advertised free coffee/tea/milk with meals, but you could actually get any soft drink included with meals on a sleeper ticket. Is this still the case with the recent service "enhancements?"


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 5, 2016)

Jim said:


> Are the sodas/soft drinks still free with meals in the dining car for sleeper passengers? I haven't done an Amtrak trip in 2 years, and I recall that they advertised free coffee/tea/milk with meals, but you could actually get any soft drink included with meals on a sleeper ticket. Is this still the case with the recent service "enhancements?"


On our last trip (6 sleepers) last year, they were free.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 5, 2016)

I traveled as recently as January 2016 on City of New Orleans and California Zephyr and soda was free with meals. As far as I know they are no longer available in the sleeping car ala carte.


----------



## shelzp (Mar 5, 2016)

I was on the TE this week and had an included Pepsi at lunch. The beverage that has changed is the water as you have to ask your room attendant for it. There has not been water in the room on my past few trips.


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2016)

Great, thanks for the replies. Heading out on our last great points trip MIA WAS CHI LAX SEA in a few days.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 6, 2016)

You're allowed a soda refill, as well, which means they bring you another can. I've often had one can with lunch and then asked for a second can to take back to my room. I've never experienced any issues with that request.


----------



## KmH (Mar 6, 2016)

No. Non-alcoholic beverages with meals for sleeper berth passengers is not free.

The cost of non-alcoholic beverages, and the meals, is paid for in advance as part of the sleeper berth fare.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 6, 2016)

That continues to be the dumbest distinction without a difference every time someone thinks they are clever and brings it up.


----------



## jebr (Mar 6, 2016)

Soda is included for sleeper passengers as part of their diner meals.


----------



## KmH (Mar 6, 2016)

That the meals, beverages, and deserts sleeper berth passengers have in the Dining car are paid for in advance by the sleeper passengers is obvious and requires zero cleverness for making the distinction.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 6, 2016)

Never had a problem with getting a soda from the dining car during a meal. Even a second can hasn't been a problem, although sometimes they give me a look like maybe I'm putting them out or pushing my luck, so perhaps YMMV. If and when they change the included drink policy I would imagine it will be all over AU.


----------



## Eric308 (Mar 7, 2016)

KmH said:


> That the meals, beverages, and deserts sleeper berth passengers have in the Dining car are paid for in advance by the sleeper passengers is obvious and requires zero cleverness for making the distinction.


I paid in advance for the Mojave.


----------

